
FontReach scans the top 1M sites to show font usage across the web - mantesso
http://www.fontreach.com/
======
ZeroGravitas
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10396877](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10396877)

for a recent show HN for this site.

------
darkmirage
It seems like it shows all the fonts found in the CSS. A font like Arial might
seem very popular but in reality not show up for most people because it's
often the second or third choice.

------
thadjo
Love this. Beautiful execution. Would be cool to see how prominently the font
is used on each site – viz., what percentage of text on the site uses that
font. Also, it would be great to stylize each font name with the font itself.
Great work guys.

------
therealarmen
I'll save you a right-click — they're using Brandon Grotesque.

------
jdotjdot
I love the design of this. What's it built with?

------
CommentNewUser
show each font with the font itself could have been nice.

